# Workshop refit



## Garden Shed Projects (16 Feb 2022)

I have finally made start on the long awaited refit of my workshop.

I let the tidiness get out of control over Christmas to give me an incentive to get started. 




I started by battening the wall out so I can clad it in ply wood. This will be my tool wall with the regularly used items at hand. I have also put in power for a tv at high level.







The bench top has been glued up from 150x60 red wood I have had in the garage for 12 months or so and it has proved really stable with no twisting or cupping. This made flattening the top fairly easy. I did this by hand using the no6 to get it flat and then finishing it with the no4. Surprisingly little work considering, maybe spent 40mins per top. It has all had a single coat of polyeurathane varnish. 











Next job is a shelving unit to the left for boxed power tools an 3 drawer chests beneath for general storage.


----------



## flying haggis (16 Feb 2022)

that top is too nice to damage doing woodwork type stuff on it


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (18 Feb 2022)

If its not too late leave a bit more slack on the cables. It'll cut down on the number of junction boxes. Also one in and out of the sockets??


----------



## Spectric (18 Feb 2022)

Use Wago 222 connectors in suitable JB's like Wiska. If the cable used is 2.5 mm T & E then with radials you need a 20 amp protective device and not a 32. 

Personaly I would have droped runs down in pvc conduit, and then across linking the backboxes but thats just personel choice.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (18 Feb 2022)

Thanks for the electrical heads up. I made a start on the wall before my electrician was available and thought I was getting a jump on the install. I have now put the electrics on hold for a couple of weeks. I will be upgrading the distribution board as well so need to get a professional involved anyway.


----------



## MARK.B. (18 Feb 2022)

Looking very smart n tidy lots of extra storage space on that wall


----------



## flying haggis (20 Feb 2022)

dont forget that as well as power for a tv at high level you also need an aerial feed or a feed from a set top box etc


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (20 Feb 2022)

flying haggis said:


> dont forget that as well as power for a tv at high level you also need an aerial feed or a feed from a set top box etc


I have a Amazon Fire Stick which only needs power. I don’t envisage using it for anything other than Youtube.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (21 Feb 2022)

I knocked up the carcasses for the drawer units today and have made a start on the drawers. I rebated the top and bottom panels to take the gables and mid panel, not sure it will make much difference to the overall strength.


----------



## giantbeat (21 Feb 2022)

Awesome


----------



## manicminer (21 Feb 2022)

Looking good. Hope you dont fill that wall up with tools too quickly


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (24 Feb 2022)

I have got a hoard that I have collected over the years. Fingers crossed they won’t fill it up


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (24 Feb 2022)

Got the drawers made up, simple construction glued and pinned. It has pretty much cleared me out of ply. 




Believe it or not this is an exercise in frugality. I know what I want and have tried to keep the wast to minimum and have done a few of the drawer bottoms in 2 pieces to use up off cuts. 




I am currently making up drawer front with the pulls made from glazing bead I have had lying around. Hopefully they will be big enough.


----------



## Linus (24 Feb 2022)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> I knocked up the carcasses for the drawer units today and have made a start on the drawers. I rebated the top and bottom panels to take the gables and mid panel, not sure it will make much difference to the overall strength. View attachment 130009
> View attachment 130010


First thing I did when converting my garage was to dump the up and over door and got double glazed doors and panels fitted. Cost about £1k but boy was it worth the money!


----------

